# one month post-surgery and cramps/spasms galore



## vdshelton (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm right at one month post surgery and this entire past week has been a series of cramps all over my body. I have been on top of taking my calcium supplements and thinking maybe I should add in a multivitamin (maybe my potassium levels are low?)

Anyone else had a similar experience? Tips or suggestions?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi!

Your thyroid dumps during the surgery, so it could be you are getting very hypo due to an over abundance of thyroid hormone. Are you taking Synthroid? Have you had any labs done since your thyroidectomy?

Once you get taking the Synthroid you should start getting regulated.

Hang in there! It will get better.

:hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

While I was hypo post-surgery (undermedicated), I had severe muscle cramps. What's your medication situation again?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

vdshelton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm right at one month post surgery and this entire past week has been a series of cramps all over my body. I have been on top of taking my calcium supplements and thinking maybe I should add in a multivitamin (maybe my potassium levels are low?)
> 
> Anyone else had a similar experience? Tips or suggestions?


I would suspect electrolytes. Try some Pedialyte and see if you feel better. If not, consider your ferritin being low.

And, most importantly, if you are not on thyroxine replacement; maybe you should be? I would request labs to find out.

Wah!! I feel for you. Let us know.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Can you give us a more complete picture of your care? I see from other threads that you had a total thyroidectomy, so you should be on replacement hormones, and a fairly significant amount. (125 mcg? 150?) What are you on? And you probably haven't had your follow-up labs done, but I'm guessing they're scheduled within the next 2-3 weeks?


----------



## vdshelton (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm not on replacement meds yet - my doc says I have to do the RAI first. I'm scheduled to meet with my endocrinologist on Feb 2nd and then schedule the RAI from there (and hopefully get on thyroid replacement soon.)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, I would guess you are very, very hypo (my TSH was 71 two-ish weeks out). When I was at my worst, I would get "stuck" putting on my seatbelt - full out muscle spasm - and if have to honk the horn for someone to come get me.

You may want to call to see if you can get a cancellation appointment just to see if you can get things moving sooner. My cramps got progressively worse as time passed...the foot cramps were the worst. I definitely feel your pain!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

vdshelton said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm not on replacement meds yet - my doc says I have to do the RAI first. I'm scheduled to meet with my endocrinologist on Feb 2nd and then schedule the RAI from there (and hopefully get on thyroid replacement soon.)


Okay, that clarifies it - thanks. And your plan make sense...and so do your cramps, unfortunately!

If your surgery was a month ago, you are likely VERY hypothyroid right now, and you should be good 'n ready for RAI as soon as possible after you meet with the endo on the 2nd. Hopefully you won't have much delay after that. What concerns me, though, is that the endo might want you to do a low-iodine diet for a couple of weeks prior to the RAI, which will create more delay in getting your replacement hormones. My doc did not require me to to the low-iodine diet, but I chose to do it anyway, as I believed it would make my RAI more effective. Let's hope I was right!

Do what you can to push for RAI as soon as humanly possible. Two months without any replacement meds will drive you crazy, if it doesn't drive you into complete hibernation.

EDIT: One more thing...don't let the doctor start you out on some crazy-low dose of Synthroid (or generic...whatever you end up taking). 125 or 150 is a reasonable starting dose...150 is probably better, considering that you'll need to keep your TSH suppressed.


----------

